# bidon / bouteille / bonbonne / flacon



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

Selon vous, quel est le plus courant, dans un contexte familier, lorsqu'on parle des emballages contenant *18 litres* ?

1. Un _bidon _ou _une bouteille _*d'eau* ?
2. Un _bidon _ou _une bouteille _*de liquide vaisselle *?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Locape

Si ça contient 18 litres, c'est beaucoup trop grand pour une bouteille, on dira un bidon d'eau, comme ceux utilisés dans les entreprises et établissements publics. Pour le liquide vaisselle, on parle de 'flacon', pas de bouteille, mais pour un de 18 litres, je ne sais pas, un flacon géant peut-être ? ☺


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pour trouver le mot juste, il faut prendre en considération, non seulement le volume et la nature du contenu, mais aussi la nature du contenant :
- 18 litres de liquide, c'est un gros volume (rapporté à la personne qui doit les porter) et ça exclut donc tout ce qui est _flacon_ ou _bouteille_ ;
- il s'agit de produit chimique (un détergent) et non pas de liquide alimentaire (ça a son importance).

On aura donc :
- un bidon d'eau, une bonbonne d'eau ;
- un bidon de détergent, une tourie de détergent.

Le terme _tourie_ est réservé à l'usage des produits chimiques.


----------



## Bezoard

Monicaallred said:


> Selon vous, quel est le plus courant, dans un contexte familier, lorsqu'on parle des emballages contenant *18 litres* ?


Je dois dire qu'il est assez rare, là où je vis, de parler _dans un contexte familier_ de contenants de 18 litres de liquide vaisselle ou même d'eau !
Les gros conteneurs d'eau, en plastique, pour les fontaines à eau dans les entreprises et commerces sont généralement appelés bonbonnes mais parfois bouteilles.
Une tourie est un terme spécialisé assez peu employé dans un contexte familier. Il désigne en principe une "Sorte de grosse bouteille de grès, de verre, *entourée de paille ou d’osier*." Ce serait assez pittoresque pour du liquide vaisselle mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la présentation courante ! Bidon, voire jerrycan selon les cas, me paraît plus vraisemblable.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Le Petit Robert de la langue française








[TD valign="top"]




*tourie* - n. f. (1773)





[TD valign="top"]Grande bouteille, bonbonne entourée de paille, d'osier. 
_Tourie de verre, de grès, servant au transport des acides._



















[/TD]

[/TD]
Certes, mais les matériaux d'emballage ont bien évolué depuis le XVIIIe S. et il y a belle lurette (le XXe S. et l'usage immodéré des plastiques) que ces bonbonnes sont devenues des bidons en plastique, néanmoins dénommées « touries » par les professionnels.

PS : mais il est exact que ce terme n'est pas usité en dehors du milieu de l'industrie ou de la chimie.


----------



## Nanon

Une rapide recherche (que je vous invite à faire, plutôt que de donner des liens commerciaux) m'indique que la _tourie _est utilisée notamment pour le brassage de la bière artisanale, et surtout - mais pas uniquement - au Canada... et aussi que la _tourie _est très proche de la _dame-jeanne _(avec ou sans entourage en paille ou en osier).
Bref, la _tourie _est un terme spécialisé désignant une grosse bouteille en verre de ce genre-là :




Pour un récipient en verre de cette forme, je continuerais à dire une _bouteille _ou une _bonbonne _et sûrement pas un _bidon _(la tourie de la photo est de 23 litres au lieu de 18, ce qui ne change rien à ma réponse). Je dis d'ailleurs _bouteille _ou _bonbonne _pour le genre de contenants qu'on met sur les fontaines à eau.
Pour le produit à vaisselle, le _bidon _ou le _jerrycan _(plutôt des récipients avec anse) me paraissent appropriés.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

À propos de *bouteille* et de *bonbonne*, mais à la limite du hors-sujet, on trouve le cas des bouteilles de gaz, aussi appelées bonbonnes. Même si un moteur de recherche ramène  24 millions d'occurrences pour "bouteille de gaz" et seulement 500 000 pour "bonbonne de gaz", on utilise souvent l'un ou l'autre indifféremment. Un industriel du gaz affiche même comme haut de page : « Bonbonne de gaz : le prix des bouteilles ».
Je ne connais pas d'autre terme pour les désigner.

PS : pour ce qui est du* jerrycan*, c'est - pour moi - exclusivement un bidon en métal, parallélépipédique, et réservé au transport de carburant. Je n'ai pas entendu ce mot depuis des décennies - depuis qu'on utilise des bidons en plastique - et alors qu'il est souvent remplacé par le terme « nourrice ».


----------



## Monicaallred

Locape said:


> comme ceux utilisés dans les entreprises et établissements publics


Merci.   
Par rapport à un grand contenant d'eau, disons de 7 litres, qui ne sert pas à mettre sur une fontaine à eau, comme celui ci-dessous, on dirait _bidon _aussi ou on préférerait _bouteille, bonbonne _?




Locape said:


> mais pour un de 18 litres, je ne sais pas, un flacon géant peut-être ? ☺


Pardon, je n'ai pas bien réfléchi quand j'ai posé la question  C'est vrai qu'il y a des contenants d'eau de 18 litres, mais pas pour le liquide vaisselle  Pour le liquide vaisselle je pensais plutôt à un récipient de 5 litres, par exemple.




Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> - un bidon de détergent, une tourie de détergent.


Donc en principe on ne dirait pas _bonbonne _pour un récipient à liquide vaisselle, comme celui ci-dessous, par exemple ?


----------



## Nanon

Pour moi, ceci est une grande, ou grosse, _bouteille _:



et ceci est un _bidon _ou un _jerrycan_ (si, si, il y en a en polyéthylène - là aussi, je vous invite à chercher plutôt que de publier des liens vers des boutiques) :


----------



## Locape

Je pense que pour le bidon en plastique ci-dessus, ce serait plutôt pour de la lessive que pour du liquide vaisselle, non ?


----------



## Monicaallred

En fait c'est du liquide vaisselle. La photo est brésilienne, donc je trouve normal que cet emballage ne soit pas courant en France. Néanmoins j'aimerais savoir comment on l'appellerait...


----------



## Michelvar

Personnellement j'utiliserai "bidon" (comme l'a écrit spontanément Locape) pour ce récipient grand format de liquide vaisselle.


----------



## Nanon

Monicaallred said:


> En fait c'est du liquide vaisselle. La photo est brésilienne, donc je trouve normal que cet emballage ne soit pas courant en France. Néanmoins j'aimerais savoir comment on l'appellerait...


Un bidon. Et oui, on peut trouver du liquide vaisselle en bidons de 5 litres en France (à usage professionnel, notamment) :


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Effectivement, pour un récipient de liquide industriel, on dira « un bidon de 5 litres / un bidon de 10 litres ». Pour un récipient d'1 litre (ou moins), on parlera de « flacon ».


----------



## TitTornade

"Flacon" ?
Je n'entends utiliser ce mot que pour le parfum, donc très rarement.

Je dirais "bouteille" ou "récipient" pour ce qui n'est pas un bidon.


----------



## Locape

'Flacon' (pour le liquide vaisselle) est pourtant un terme utilisé très couramment dans les supermarchés, comme Monoprix ou Carrefour... Liquide vaisselle


----------



## TitTornade

Locape said:


> 'Flacon' (pour le liquide vaisselle) est pourtant un terme utilisé très couramment dans les supermarchés, comme Monoprix ou Carrefour... Liquide vaisselle



C'est très spécifique et local, donc. Je fréquente d'autres supermarchés et je n'achète pas quotidiennement du liquide-vaisselle.
Je suis par ailleurs chimiste de métier et je n'utilise pas non plus le mot flacon, sauf dans des cas rares et très spécifiques : flacon laveur, flacon de garde. 

Le mot *flacon* me semble peu usité et un peu vieilli... mais ce n'est qu'une impression personnelle ou régionale...


----------



## Locape

?? Ce n'est ni spécifique, ni local ! J'habite Paris et ce n'est pas qu'à Paris qu'on appelle ça un flacon ! Idem pour les flacons de shampooings. J'ai pris ces exemples sur internet, et j'ai trouvé la même chose sur les sites que j'ai regardé, pas tous mais beaucoup, y compris Biocoop et Naturalia. Si vous étiez dans la vente, vous sauriez que ce terme n'est ni vieilli ni rare. Désolée, mais c'est une fausse impression, vous pouvez vérifier par vous-mêmes. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ferait croire aux apprenants sur ce forum que c'est le cas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Une *bonbonne* est pour moi de forme arrondie, dodue, avec un col, généralement un solide de révolution, en gros une bouteille très « enflée », tandis qu'un *bidon* est beaucoup plus anguleux et n'a pas de col. Ces termes conviennent bien pour des capacités de 5 à 20 litres pour donner un ordre de grandeur.

Un *flacon* est en revanche beaucoup plus petit pour moi, disons moins d'un demi-litre. Les dictionnaires s'accordent d'ailleurs pour le définir comme une « petite bouteille ». Mais pour ma part, je n'emploie ce terme que pour de plus petites contenances, disons 100 ml ou moins. On trouve certes ce terme employé pour des contenances plus grandes, mais je ne l'utilise personnellement pas pour une bouteille de shampooing ou de produit vaisselle par exemple, à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un échantillon promotionnel.


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, un flacon de 100 ml ou moins est un 'petit flacon' ! 😊 Et un de plus de 250 ml, un 'grand flacon'. J'utilise couramment ce terme pour les shampooings, les gels douche ou les liquide-vaisselle... D'autant plus que c'est celui qui est utilisé sur les sites internet ou dans les catalogues de VPC (Fl. 250 ml).


----------



## TitTornade

Locape said:


> ?? Ce n'est ni spécifique, ni local ! J'habite Paris et ce n'est pas qu'à Paris qu'on appelle ça un flacon ! Idem pour les flacons de shampooings. J'ai pris ces exemples sur internet, et j'ai trouvé la même chose sur les sites que j'ai regardé, pas tous mais beaucoup, y compris Biocoop et Naturalia. Si vous étiez dans la vente, vous sauriez que ce terme n'est ni vieilli ni rare. Désolée, mais c'est une fausse impression, vous pouvez vérifier par vous-mêmes. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ferait croire aux apprenants sur ce forum que c'est le cas.



Si vous le dites, c'est sans doute vrai.
Mais je peux vous assurer que le mot flacon n'est pas très utilisé dans mon entourage de chimiste ou d'utilisateur de shampooing ou de produit vaisselle.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Et pourtant on parle bien de *flaconnage* pour désigner globalement l'ensemble des récipients de type bouteille.


----------



## ENELYC

Maître Capello said:


> Une *bonbonne* est pour moi de forme arrondie, dodue, avec un col, généralement un solide de révolution, en gros une bouteille très « enflée »


Ben oui ! Bonbonne / bombonne (anciennement) > bombé, ça fait sens, une "grosse bouteille" dodue  j'aime bien l'image  

Un gros récipient plutôt anguleux (et avec généralement une "anse") > un bidon 
En revanche, pour le bidon, par chez nous, on utilise aussi le terme de jerricane (ou jerrycan, ou jerrycane je crois...?), indifféremment du produit contenu, tant que ça fait plus de 20 litres... (utilisé il y a peu dans une publication "littéraire" pour de l'eau, personne n'a semblé tiqué)
Flacons : petit contenant ; à titre personnel, utilisé surtout pour tout ce qui est en_ verre_ ou de_ forme allongée _(huiles essentielles, parfum, échantillons, savon liquide...), sinon j'utilise plutôt bouteille (de shampoing par exemple, de manière générale en plastique et pas si "petit") 

Je ne prétends pas que c'est ce qu'il faut dire, mais c'est l'usage courant que j'en fais pour ma part


----------

